# MMA East Sussex



## Mark (Dec 11, 2009)

I wonder if there are any MMA clubs in East sussex? Do you know any?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Where in East Sussex are you?


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2009)

Hastings


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

go to zt fight skool in hove, its not that far and is a top gym.


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2009)

You mean the one in brighton? Thats way far for me m8...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, hastings to brighton aint an easy one. TBH MMA over your way is pretty much nonexistant. Heathfield has a Krav Maga School and there's a martial arts school in Eastbourne that does some MMA I think though it may be just a TMA school trying to cash in. Beyond that, I think you're a bit screwed.


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2009)

cheers


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

mate its an hours drive (even less on the train) and one of the top gyms in the country. i would of given my left leg to train in a gym like that when i started training, i did a 3 hour round trip not including training .

take up judo or boxing if you cant be bothered to travel, im being serious theres always plenty of judo and boxing clubs wherever you are. if you dont want to compete and take it seriously theres alot easier things you could be doing with your spare time. you will need to train thaiboxing, wrestling, boxing and bjj so thats at least 4 classes a week and every mma gym i have trained at are not mcdojo's and want let you slack of.

i know plenty of lads who train and dont want to compete but thay will generally stick to one art and theres nothing wrong with that but if you dont want to train at one of the best gyms going then your not going to want to compete and you may as well just do one of the other brilliant martial arts like i mentioned before.

.


----------



## Marky (Jan 8, 2010)

I was told the other night that ZT are opening up in Eastbourne in the next couple of months.

Otherwise Paul Saunders, (team Couture) is coaching in Hastings...will find out where and post as soon as i can.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

Gracie Barra Hastings

Instructor - Paul Bridges

Assistant Instructor - James Creaser

Location - Pinks Health Club, 14 Claremont, Hastings, East Sussex, TN341HA

Gi classes - Mon, Wed, Thurs 7 pm - 9 pm

No Gi/MMA - Tues, Fri 7 pm - 9 pm

Phone - 07967659867 or 01424 430566

Email - [email protected] email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it


----------



## Marky (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, i forgot to mention Paul and Creaser. Top Instructors!!


----------



## Mark (Dec 11, 2009)

thank you guys... the problem is I am not from UK and I am short of money so I can't afford traveling.

Thank you LICK SHOT and Marky i am waiting for update


----------



## jonesc5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sussex Mixed Martial Arts and Self Defence

its a new club in Haywards Heath thats just started

Chris


----------

